# Midwest Hay and Straw Co - Maurice, IA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, Dec 16, 2008
Maurice, IA

All prices dollars per ton, except straw dollars per bale.

Receipts: 15 Loads Week Ago: 4 loads Year Ago: 20 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Not enough any class to establish trends. Snow and icy
roads limited supply and attendance.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Premium 130.00. Large
Rounds, 1 load: Premium 145.00.

Grass: Large Squares, 1 load: Premium 135.00. Large
Rounds, 3 loads: Premium 120.00, Good 115.00, Fair 80.00.

Bedding: Small Squares, 1 load: 3.20 per bale. Large
Rounds, 8 loads: 80.00 per ton.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

